# Ivory wheel 26inch lobdell?



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 22, 2022)

Ivory with og black pins. Has been silver painted at some point. Bendix hub. Off of 1946 schwinn straight bar. Missing a spoke. Spins fairly straight.
Shipping cost will be 30.00


----------

